# Wow Sucht und IP Bann



## T2roon (2. Juni 2009)

Aufgrund meiner sucht zu WoW , die ich seid den fast 4 Jahren entwickelt habe und nur schwer davon loskomme, weil es ne Art Hass Liebe geworden ist, bitte ich die Admins hier, mich Ip technisch zu bannen.

Dies meine ich ernst, und bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## storm51 (2. Juni 2009)

Schmeiß dein Pc ausem Fenster und fertig


----------



## razorcraft (2. Juni 2009)

Meinst du dich auf buffed bannen oder für WoW?


----------



## msifreak (2. Juni 2009)

hmm ich würd mal so sagen schick mir deine account daten und ich werde alles so ändern das da nichts mehr läuft! 

fertig 

grüße


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juni 2009)

Wieso sollen die Mods etwas hier für dich tun was du auch selber tun kannst?
Pc zerstören, WoW deinstallieren und einfach nicht mehr drauftun, Danach alle Cds verbrennen und den Acc unwiederruflich bannen lassen?
Mach einfach einen WoW- Hack und Blödsinn damit in den Städten bis der Acc perm banned wird.

Man es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten, jedoch ist es nicht die Arbeit eines Mods hier dir einen IP-Ban zu geben (Geht das überhaupt??!)
Außerdem bezweifel ich dass die Mods überhaupt das Recht dazu haben, auch wenn du noch soviel darum bittest.

Ja oder posaun deine Accdaten überall im /y /s /2 /1 /3 usw herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oooooder...GIEF UR ACC PLS xD


----------



## Mentraton (2. Juni 2009)

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass du einen normalen DSL o.ä. Anschluss hast und keine Standleitung, ist ein IP-Bann technisch nicht möglich. Diese ändert sich nämlich mit jeder neuen Einwahl ins Internet. Aber du kannst deinen Account löschen(lassen).


----------



## Mister-Loki (2. Juni 2009)

Hm, ich würd den Kumpel verhaun, der das geschrieben hat.
Wenns deine Freundin war, würd ich mir gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls es ernst ist, ohne buffed kannste immernoch WoW spielen... 
Also gib mir besser deine Logindaten und ich änder dann dein Passwort *lach*


----------



## GigaDaniel (2. Juni 2009)

xD storm51!

Wenn du das ernst meinst solltest du glaube ich das letzte mal WoW starten und einen GM wegen diesem Problem anschreiben.Ich denke dieser könnte dann den Bann veranlassen. Oder kündige deinen Account.

MFG


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2009)

was hat das buffed forum mit deiner wow-sucht zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lösche deine chars oder verkaufe deinen wow acc.


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2009)

Du musst nur den WILLEN zeigen dann kannst aufhörn!!!
Es ist ein Kampf zwischen dir und... naja dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder frag Eltern/Kollegen/FReundin/Bruder/Verwandter usw. dir ne Eltern-Freigabe rein zu haun.
Die ist mit einem Passwort gesichert und du kannst nur zu den vorgegbenen Zeiten spielen.

So viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  £dit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du darfts des Passwort natürli net wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (2. Juni 2009)

T2roon schrieb:


> Aufgrund meiner sucht zu WoW , die ich seid den fast 4 Jahren entwickelt habe und nur schwer davon loskomme, weil es ne Art Hass Liebe geworden ist, bitte ich die Admins hier, mich Ip technisch zu bannen.
> 
> Dies meine ich ernst, und bitte um Verständnis.


Was bitte hat die Verstärkungszauber Crew mit WoW zu tun? Also im Zusammenhang mit Accounts? :O
Einfach Accountverwaltung gehen und Abbo kündigen. Bei mir ging es auch fast kurz und schmerzlos, und die aussicht das ich am ende blizzard grundlos flamen konnte fand ich super xD


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

*Redet ganz leise* Sie wollen alle nur da schlechte für dich! Mir du geben deine Daten musst! Ich gut! Ich freund sein!


----------



## Leonalis (2. Juni 2009)

T2roon schrieb:


> Aufgrund meiner sucht zu WoW , die ich seid den fast 4 Jahren entwickelt habe und nur schwer davon loskomme, weil es ne Art Hass Liebe geworden ist, bitte ich die Admins hier, mich Ip technisch zu bannen.
> 
> Dies meine ich ernst, und bitte um Verständnis.




naja, wenn ich meinen router neu starte resp. den pc neu starte hab ich stets ne neue ip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> *Redet ganz leise* Sie wollen alle nur da schlechte für dich! Mir du geben deine Daten musst! Ich gut! Ich freund sein!


*lausch* Nicht dem Gnom du geben tun sollst! Geben mir, oder einfach GM sagen das sein Huhn aussehen wie großer Haufen Mojo!


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> *Redet ganz leise* Sie wollen alle nur da schlechte für dich! Mir du geben deine Daten musst! Ich gut! Ich freund sein!



Solchen musst erst recht nicht traun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juni 2009)

Gib einfach mir per PM xD
Nur einer mit dem Wort Fail in der Signatur hat das Recht dazu...

*duck*


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2009)

Komischer Thread,

ich würd einfach den PC ausm Fenster schmeißen oder so, ist die beste Lösung. Aber davor solltest du noch dein Account kündigen.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juni 2009)

Solange keiner unten am Zielort steht...ja dann ist es die Beste Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder den PC+ Acc bei ebay verkaufen --> Gibt wenigstens Geld...


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2009)

Wobei wir bei rauschmeißen aus dem Fenster sind, wenn gute Hardwares verbaut sind, z.B. GTX260 oder so, kannst du mir die auch gerne zuschicken ;p

Übernehme auch die Versandkosten.


----------



## MarZ1 (2. Juni 2009)

T2roon schrieb:


> Aufgrund meiner sucht zu WoW , die ich seid den fast 4 Jahren entwickelt habe und nur schwer davon loskomme, weil es ne Art Hass Liebe geworden ist, bitte ich die Admins hier, mich Ip technisch zu bannen.
> 
> Dies meine ich ernst, und bitte um Verständnis.




sachma die threats werden auch immer dümmer... bald kommt " ICH BIN PC SÜCHTIG KANN MIR JMD DEN STECKER ZIEHEN, ICH KOMME NET VOM SESSEL BIS DAHIN DRAN"

eh ist das so schwer wow zu deinstallieren oder net mehr auf buffed gehen...je nachdem wo du gebannt werden willst...-.-


----------



## Valthorian1011 (2. Juni 2009)

Wie sollen die Leute von Buffed deinen WoW Account sperren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Juni 2009)

> Q 7: Warum kann ich mein Profil auf buffed.de nicht löschen?
> A: Eine manuelle Löschung ist nicht möglich, um Benutzern die gegen die Netiquette verstoßen, das Spiel nicht zu leicht zu machen. Eine Löschung gibt die Email-Adresse wieder frei, wodurch sich zu viele Möglichkeiten öffnen um in der Community negativ aufzufallen. Accounts, mit denen Ihr Euch mehrere Monate nicht eingeloggt habt, werden automatisch gelöscht.
> 
> Q 8: Ich möchte mein Profil löschen lassen - wie kann ich das tun? *NEU*
> A: Schicke dazu einfach eine Email an support@buffed.de mit Benutzernamen, der bei der Registrierung benutzten Email-Adresse und einem kurzen Hinweis über den Grund der Löschung. Idealerweise entfernst du vor dem Antrag dein Profil-Bild, die Einstellungen und eventuelle WoW-Charaktere bereits aus dem Profil. Besteht ein Premium-Account auf dem zu löschenden Profil, kann dieser Account erst nach Ablauf bzw. Kündigung des Premium-Dienstes gelöscht werden. In diesem Fall wird der Account gebannt, damit er nicht mehr in den öffentlichen Bereichen auf buffed.de angezeigt wird. Accounts, bei denen wegen Netiquettenbrüche noch Prüfungen bestehen, werden ebenfalls bei Löschantrag nicht gelöscht sondern gebannt, bis die Prüfung abgeschlossen ist oder eventuell für längere Zeit, um Neuregistrierungen zu verhindern.



Mehr können wir nicht für dich tun.


----------

